# Inheritance of sable/agouti genes in border collies



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how this works? The Bryning website has a great explanation of colour inheritance in BCs, butwhen it gets to sable it just says they are uncommon but nothing about gene dominance. I found a site about colour inheritance in rough collies, but there are some differences. 
Anyone know about this, or send me to a good link?


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you seen this link:

Border Collies - Coat colour genetics


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a good link:

http://http://www.passim.me.uk/colour_breeding.htm

I have a sable and white border collie.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Mistymilo, your Border Collie is gorgeous. I am a fan of sables.

I also absolutely LOVE the e/e border collie on the page linked here. Thanks for the link. It was broken so I'll try it again.

COLOUR Breeding

It is a pretty good reference. Keep in mind that there is one color that is recessive to all, and that is the tan base coloring that created that red-golden Border Collie, and in various intensified or diluted forms, creates anywhere from Irish Setter Red to the very light cream of the Bichon and Poodle breeds (and White GSDs). It can be identified by the absolute lack of ANY black hair on a dog. (Clear sable in an adult dog can also look very close to e/e, but is a'y'/a'y',E/?.)

Coat color inheritance is a bit complicated, because many genes work together to create a dog's coat color, and although, in a single allele form, "e" is recessive, when that 'e' is doubled, then it does completely conceal what a dog has on their "A" (agouti) locus and on their "K" locus. It does allow some of the effects of the "B" (brown) locus.

So, when looking at coat colors, it is important to get how the different alleles on different loci can affect each other. Vetgen has a great basic chart about that, showing that your first consideration has to be understanding e/e obliterates the effect of, and knowledge of, what is on A and K.










VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - List of Services - Coat Color

So once you know that you are dealing with a dog that has black on the shaft of its fur (anywhere) you know that the dominant E'm' or E on the extension locus is at play. That is when you have to consider the K, and A loci and how they interact with each other. (E'm' is dominant to E and provides a black mask on the muzzle or face).

My understanding has always been that Black and Brown are dominant to the Agouti colors. I've also understood that Brindle is as well, but it appears from the Vetgen chart that k'br' and the agouti locus might work with and have an affect on each other.

I do know that once you have k'y'/k'y' on the K locus, then you are no longer dealing with black (or its diluted brown form), and the Agouti locus, and colors, come into play.
-------
k'y'/k'y' and a'w'/? - wolf color (think Norwegian Elkhound)
k'y'/k'y' and a'y'/? - sable (red or yellow with black tipping - black tipping is often absent in adulthood giving the appearance of clear red/yellow)
k'y'/k'y' and a's'/? - saddle
k'y'/k'y' and a't'/? - tan point (like the Rottweiller)
k'y'/k'y' and a/a - recessive black

Sable MAY be dominant over wolf in some breeds - this hasn't been figured out yet that I know of.

The link below explains in a much more detailed way with great descriptions.

Coat Colors of the Australian Cattledog and Australian Stumpy Tail Cattledog


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

This is about the colours in malamutes dont know if this will help you.

malcoatcolor

Mo


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> This is a good link:
> 
> http://http://www.passim.me.uk/colour_breeding.htm
> 
> I have a sable and white border collie.


That was a nice clear explanation on the Passim site. And your dog is very good looking.

Here's my gorgeous puppy!


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp172/mistymilo/Amber/Amber.jpg

Just browsing and I must say your dog is adorable!!! Wow


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi im new this is my border collie who looks like yours


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

tasha15 said:


> hi im new this is my border collie who looks like yours


Hi  What a lovely puppy :001_tt1:

Can I ask where you got your pup from?


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi i got her from kersy croft kennels in suffolk her mum and dad were red and white but she came out sable they had tryed for 3 years! i love her to bits yours is lovely colour aswell very unushual arent they


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

How old is she? They are unusual but if you know where to look there are a few around


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous colour, just beautiful,xx


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi she is 8 months old now time has just flew!


----------

